
Stardust older than the Earth and sun found in Australian meteorite - ozdave
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2020/jan/13/stardust-older-than-earth-and-sun-found-meteorite-australia
======
alberto_ol
Other news reports that the stardust is 7 billion years old. For example:
[https://www.livescience.com/oldest-material-on-
earth.html](https://www.livescience.com/oldest-material-on-earth.html)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Murchison_meteorite](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Murchison_meteorite)

